# Where did you hear about GBAtemp?



## NeSchn (May 20, 2008)

I remember it was after I bought my DS-X I read GBAtemps review on the DS-X (bad decision, it was back in September when I bought it). I found GBAtemp actually because I was looking for homebrew to put on my DS-X, I never actually started posting on the forums until January but I made a profile in October.


----------



## xcalibur (May 20, 2008)

I stumbled on here when my friend told me about flashcards.
I think I was looking for an M3.


----------



## pasc (May 20, 2008)

I think it was back then... I tried my newly aquired M3 and was browsing my beloved gbatmw forums until someone mentioned this one, currently I use gbatemp more often, but gbatmw is a loveley little forum with helpful ppl, so I drop in there once in a while aswell.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

When I was looking for what flashcart was the most convienient.


----------



## Lee79 (May 20, 2008)

When i brought a R4 and GBAtemp was being discussed on the original R4 forum. when it shutdown i came here for help and updates.


----------



## Jax (May 20, 2008)

I followed a link from when I was a poster on SCdev.


----------



## Minox (May 20, 2008)

Dunno


----------



## Satangel (May 20, 2008)

Google.


----------



## moozxy (May 20, 2008)

My friend told me it was a good site to get R4 help.


----------



## legendofphil (May 20, 2008)

Probably a Yahoo search, its what I used back then.
TBH it was a long time ago, before I actually registered.


----------



## Dingler (May 20, 2008)

From a friend, way back.


----------



## Julee (May 20, 2008)

I was forced here when GBAEtc was destroyed by corporate moguls


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2008)

When I was looking for ROMs. Now there are none.

EDIT: Typo.


----------



## DeMoN (May 20, 2008)

Looking for the Metroid Zero Mission ROM, which I never found.


----------



## EarthBound (May 20, 2008)

Trying to find a GBA rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I think


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Looking for the Metroid Zero Mission ROM, which I never found.


How can you never find that it is very easy to get!

Anyways I think everybody joined looking for something like a noob.


----------



## Salamantis (May 20, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> I stumbled on here when my friend told me about flashcards.
> I think I was looking for an M3.



omg exactly the same thing here


----------



## lagman (May 20, 2008)

Looking for roms, 4 and a half years ago, there were roms here back then


----------



## Orc (May 20, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Looking for roms, 4 and a half years ago, there were roms here back then


Aye. I forgot my old account name too so I just lurked when there were none anymore.


----------



## Spikey (May 20, 2008)

I found it through going to the IRC channel #NDStemp and having a good time. Figured it was a good community so I signed up to the site as well, but much much later after finding the channel.


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2008)

I remember it was after I bought my DS-X I read GBAtemps review on the DS-X (bad decision, it was back in September when I bought it). I found GBAtemp actually because I was looking for homebrew to put on my DS-X, I never actually started posting on the forums until January but I made a profile in October.


----------



## omarroms (May 20, 2008)

I found GBAtemp when I was looking for a site that had GBA roms and came here. GBAtemp used to have roms back then. Now I just read the forums and barely post but GBAtemp is the only site I spend most of my time on each day reading what everyone has to say. For someone that came here in 2002 I don't have that many post.


----------



## SavageWaffle (May 20, 2008)

First brang his R4, with his DS,
I was thinking of buying an R4, researched it on Google.
About like the 3rd or 2nd link, there was somthing called "The R4 Review" on gbatemp.net. And then i noticed it had a forum, i quickly made an account, etc. And yea


----------



## Rangent (May 20, 2008)

I originally heard about it from a website called Garpland.  Good guys, then eventually moved here.  Posting ever since (EST August 05 I think)


----------



## jalaneme (May 20, 2008)

when i got my first slot 1 flash cart a ninjapass X9, i used to be on the ninjapass X9 forums a lot but then decided to stay here after the ninjapass X9 messed up big time.


----------



## Rayder (May 20, 2008)

Believe it or not, I learned of GBAtemp from Nsider forums.....when they existed, of course.  Somebody PM's me (don't rem who) and told me about it.  I've been here ever since.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 20, 2008)

It came to me in a dream once. It was about hackers and game news and pure awesomeness (No seriously, it came in a dream.) Then I accidently found the link.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 20, 2008)

Hmmmmm we pretty much all joined looking for something,and got sucked up by a great community,but I wonder how GBATemp all started.


----------



## berlinka (May 20, 2008)

I just typed "GBA" and that...

...the rest is history.


----------



## Teun (May 20, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, same thing for me too


----------



## Harumy (May 20, 2008)

My boyfriend tolds me about GBATemp.


----------



## Hadrian (May 20, 2008)

http://www.yourlost.com/

Use to be on that back in 2003, got directed to it here and then forgot username and password so rejoined a year later.


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2008)

NDS homebrewcast in '06


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I followed a link from when I was a poster on SCdev.


I am on the board, that place is almost dead.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 21, 2008)

Google snitched on GBAtemp and told me there was a DS forum here.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (May 21, 2008)

Teun said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good ol Flashcards can do anything...


----------



## CockroachMan (May 21, 2008)

Don't remember well.. I think I was searching for information on DS emulation back in 2006.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spent some time just lurking around.. then in the end of 2006 I decided to buy a DS and a flashcard so I started to participate more searching for information about it..

edit: Btw.. is there a way to search for all our posts!? I really wanted to see what was my first one..


----------



## Supah Eirian (May 21, 2008)

I started out haunting the R4 forums, then found out about this site for info on GBA emulation and flash carts.  Then the R4 forums shut down.

[thank god, the Moderator was a total douche]


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 21, 2008)

Urza told me that this site was better than QJ, which it is, but I would only register if I could have this username. Well, he pulled some strings and now here I am


----------



## podunk1269 (May 21, 2008)

I was scarficing a baby and listening to motorhead backwards when the lord of darkness, that simon guy from american idol, appeared and told me to goto this site.


Or maybe it was yahoo, who knows


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2008)

I was looking for GBA roms


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2008)

I remember it was after I bought my DS-X I read GBAtemps review on the DS-X (bad decision, it was back in September when I bought it). I found GBAtemp actually because I was looking for homebrew to put on my DS-X, I never actually started posting on the forums until January but I made a profile in October.


----------



## superrob (May 21, 2008)

I dont realy remember. I think i just did surf the internet like i allways do. And then i found out i liked this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Jackreyes (May 21, 2008)

Looking for Rominator, seriously LOL


----------



## lewjay (May 22, 2008)

Years ago, just searching for flashcart reviews, trying to get myself edumacated


----------



## Diablo1123 (May 22, 2008)

Friend showed me the site


----------



## papyrus (May 23, 2008)

It was a long time ago when I first got here. I think im also looking for a Gba ROM and stumbled here. But i registered only this year when I got my first flashcart the R4 and  then I go here and check GBAtemp everytime i'm surfing the net.


----------



## IainDS (May 23, 2008)

I was looking for ROMZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ and stumbled upon here.


----------



## Upperleft (May 23, 2008)

Just after i heard about flash carts i googled then i saw the greatness that is GBAtemp


----------



## Wiz_Dom (May 23, 2008)

I heard about it around six years ago, when I owned a gba..
the forum used to lag, and 0sec roms were avaiable on the main page..


----------



## dice (May 23, 2008)

Julee said:
			
		

> I was forced here when GBAEtc was destroyed by corporate moguls


I came for teh r0mzr!!1

gbaetc's back up (although pretty much dead anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I've put the link in your profile


----------



## dice (May 23, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Don't remember well.. I think I was searching for information on DS emulation back in 2006..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can check here although it only appears to go back as far as early 2007. Perhaps the backup board will be where you'll find your earlier posts. (just click on "find all posts" from your profile)


----------



## CorruptJon (May 25, 2008)

Was looking for an X-Rom review, and I found these awesome forums


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 26, 2008)

I searched for the R4 (Back in October 07, R4s were still popular.), and this site popped up. I didn't know any of the flashkarts but the R4 back then. So, I asked some questions about it, and chose my flashkart 5 months later.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

I don't really remember. Must have been google.


----------



## greyhound (May 26, 2008)

I found the site while researching the Nintendo DS and flashcarts in the summer of 2006, I had heard of the supercard and a google search directed me here. I found all the information needed to weigh up the slot 2 solutions on the market at the time. In the end I bought a supercard lite.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 4, 2008)

I originally signed up just so I could download a save file for LoZH.  Like two months later I actually started becoming active.


----------



## kevenka (Jun 4, 2008)

My friend, He led me here when he found out about the r4 after I bought my first flash device(Supercard Lite)


----------



## Westside (Jun 4, 2008)

I've known this site since 2002 since I was big on the whole emulation thing.  I only used this site for the purpose of... well... you know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Then I officially joined in late 2004.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 4, 2008)

I used to read reviews from all the sites that I could find of Flashcards, trying to find a community of homebrew programmers and determine their favorite card for programming etc, and I found this place. I didn't sign up immediately. Infact, I think that it was a few months later when I finally signed up because I was at school and had little else to do other than blow of my actual work, so I signed up and I remember that at the time, someone was *giving away* a DSlite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I regretted not having signed up a week sooner so that I could've competed.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jun 4, 2008)

yahoo answers


----------



## Awdofgum (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember coming here in Nov. 2006 from a link at the DGemu forums. I was a lurker until  2007 I decided to join in March 2007 and now I'm here. Aren't you all glad?


----------



## NeSchn (May 20, 2008)

I remember it was after I bought my DS-X I read GBAtemps review on the DS-X (bad decision, it was back in September when I bought it). I found GBAtemp actually because I was looking for homebrew to put on my DS-X, I never actually started posting on the forums until January but I made a profile in October.


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 4, 2008)

Google + R4DS last year. 

I don't even remember registering, I just remember coming back and trying to register (and i don't remember WHY I came back most recently) and my acc was already here.


----------



## SchuchWun (Jun 4, 2008)

my friend don juan told me it was the shit and I have to agree.


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 4, 2008)

I found it after looking up info for the M3 Real, I have become obsessed with the site ever since!


----------



## Salamantis (Jun 4, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> I found it after looking up info for the M3 Real, I have become obsessed with the site ever since!



Posts: 83
Joined: 1-April 08

I would remove "obsessed" haha


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Posts: 83
> Joined: 1-April 08
> 
> I would remove "obsessed"



Well... I have learned a lot regarding flashcarts and homebrew/wiibrew since joining, because I read a lot and if I don't have a relevant comment to leave, I don't...

So while I don't post that often, I do troll the forums a good bit!


----------



## R2DJ (Jun 4, 2008)

I just googled something when I read an article from Nintendowiifanboy.com. Then I came to this site. When I visited it, I found another home!


----------



## WB3000 (Jun 4, 2008)

GBAtemp would be linked once and a while back on the old DS-Xtreme forums and elsewhere.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 4, 2008)

I was googling for some homebrew.
And then, 2 weeks later, I registered.
And now I'm to be found here like the whole day


----------



## Duce65 (Jun 4, 2008)

a long time go I used go to a IRC room that I got roms from and I noticed someone had a ad for gbatemp IRC room, and then that old room became passworded since then I've been coming to gbatemp's room and site, don't think I registered right away though.


----------



## The Worst (Jun 4, 2008)

pocket heaven


----------



## FreshSoul (Jun 11, 2008)

i found this site when I was trying to figure out what the hell a r4 was.


----------



## ctunightfall (Jun 11, 2008)

I was searching for a GBA game loader for my FA pro card. And the site URL WASN'T gbatemp.net...
How long ago was that?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 11, 2008)

I think I came across it quite early on in the GBA (emulation scene)'s life but forgot about it due to the fact my old cyrix machine could not handle much.
I later returned shortly after I got a GBA flashcard (I somehow missed it during the research phase) as it had info on roms and some of the bigger homebrew stuff and I was repeatedly linked here. I mainly just clicked on stuff in the latest post box though.

At some point registration was made mandatory to view the forums so I did that about 4 minutes after it did came into effect (some point should probably then be the day I registered).

I then did nothing for a few months other than visit and made a sarcastic reply about the DSlite rumour for my first post.

The rest is a haze interspersed with memories of the testing area (you people robbed me of my innocence even though I have been floating around this sort of thing since I first learned to use a computer nearly 2 decades ago), trying to decipher the cryptic words of developers into something I can use (those guys have been hacking DS roms pretty much since day 1) and conversations on decidely random subjects (or a large amount of subjects within a short amount of time).


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 23, 2008)

When I'm searching for Pokemon Diamond AR Code



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was searching for a GBA game loader for my FA pro card. And the site URL WASN'T gbatemp.net...
> How long ago was that?
> 
> Posts: 38
> Joined: 1-July 06



Ummm... 2006? that makes it 2 years ago


----------



## prviglupan (Jun 23, 2008)

somethingawful.com


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jun 23, 2008)

From Kick Gaming


----------

